# who makes a good collar



## desertracer (May 26, 2009)

I have been trying to find a good quality collar for my pitty.

Have tried some leather ones not too happy with quality. Trying to stay alway from nylon because he gets bad rashes from it. Also my dog goes swimming alot so I gotta find something that works well with that too.

Thanks for any help


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

stillwater, obriens kennel supply...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Table Rock
Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies
Stillwater
Stillwater Kennel Supply --

Good quality, my StillWater collar has no issues with holding up thru water.

They are nylon adn Leather tho so not sure if either will work for you...

Bulldog collar supply has padded ones.
Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love jalisco leathers but they may not be everyones style, really nice leather collars though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

When we go to shows my guys have collars that are either nylon or leather, but we never wear the leather in the water, lol.

I have some from Mighty Harness, as well as WP harnesses, I love them, my red boy Phoenix has been wearing his collar from Mighty Harness for over 3 years now and it is still going strong. I do have leather harness and collars from Real Collars, the guy who owns the company is a good guy and is always willing to please. I think that's it, I do have a collar on the way from Trevor, he is a member here on GP - nizmo  There ya go, lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

O'Brien's k9 supply is easily the best hands down. (3ply nylon 2 inch)
the collars will outlive/outlast your dog.
also, bulldog supply company, great quality, great service, fast delivery.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The longest lasting dog collars i've purchased were from stillwater kennel supply. Nothing pretty, sometimes can be scratchy, but they are TOUGH!


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Obrien's are probably the best, but Stillwater and Bulldog Supply Co. are really good also. Obrien's is a bit more expensive but really top quality stuff. Any of these companies will serve you well though!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

If you want phenomenal quality leather - I highly recommend (and it's the only thing I'll personally use) Pete's Dog Gear. Noel will do anything you want and make sure it works for the dog. She does Nylon too!


----------



## BIG BEAR (Nov 13, 2010)

obriens supplies has nice sturdy collars.i have bought harness, leashes and collars from them for years. a word of caution if you dont mind, about swiming and collars. i trained labs for years in obedience and for trials and for the field. i am over 60yrs old. and have been into dogs my entire life. i have watched 3 dogs drown because they had collars on and they all got caught on tree limbs or debris. and we were unable to get to them in time. mind you this was winter and we use to hunt the rivers for ducks and geese every day of the season. and the ohio ,green and cumberland rivers are dangerous places in the winter. but to this day i never let one of my dogs enter the water with a collar on.hope you dont mind the advise.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I've only used Stillwater, from Stillwater Kennels. I just love them and they are not as expensive as other's I have found. Great Customer Service also Shane will help you with whatever you need.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

ST Leathercraft - Home Page makes some amazing leather collars!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish they sold 2.5 ort 3 inch collars.


----------



## 750kev (Dec 3, 2010)

I always found it hard to find good collars so i started making my own. Lots of custom leather shops around will make them to your specs but some will charge big bucks!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

David - Real collars makes 2 1/2 and 3" collars.

And I really like anything hand made and not mass produced, but good hand made stuff is expensive, but well worth it, but it also is great when yo find someone who is good at what they do and caters to the customer


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> David - Real collars makes 2 1/2 and 3" collars.
> 
> And I really like anything hand made and not mass produced, but good hand made stuff is expensive, but well worth it, but it also is great when yo find someone who is good at what they do and caters to the customer


Nylon types? Do you have a link ?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ummm no not nylon, but I do know someone who can make you one, will PM you the links now


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

If you go to gundog supply, they have leather loop collars for cheap! They are great quality too. You get a free name plate too. I like that because I put "dog requires daily medication" and my phone number. I figure that makes the dog less apealing to steal. 

I like the loop collars because they flex if the dog gets caught up in branches running through the woods. It is less likely they will hang.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chump said:


> I put "dog requires daily medication" and my phone number. I figure that makes the dog less apealing to steal.
> 
> .


:goodpost: Thats a good one lol


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

If you like spiked collars pitbullgear.com has a lot.my dog is on there dog album its the same picture as my profile


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Custom Dog Collars
The Collar Shop | Facebook

i love her collars and she's super nice. if you need something special she will work with you. she has an account on here, but i forget her GP username. the collars are washable and tough. my dog always gets wet (loves water, especially hoses) and the collar isn't affected at all. i like her loop martingale's a lot.

p.s. i have a stillwater collar too, but it's really stiff so i only use it during outings. i keep the collar shop one on her 24/7 because it's comfortable on her.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried a 2" collar but it's just way too wide for onyx short staffy neck. His neck is 3" tall. He can barely turn his head. This thread is huge for onyx Xmas present


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got my collar from Trevor and it is super nice. I got the 1.5" it is strong adn well made. I won this one so I do not know the cost but I am going to order some more I need two for my sisters dogs.

For leather collars I like Dog harness , Dog collar , Dog leash , Dog muzzle - Dog training equipment from Trusted Direct Source - Home, Dog Supplies


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I want the stillwater 1.5 leather with deer skin lining but I need a size 26 and he doesnt make them that big know of anyone that makes something similar in that size? sorry for the hijack


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Home - Mojaveleather

Really no one put him up here??? I love his work, its a complete custom collar, he is super nice and willing to work with you to get you the collar of your dreams!!! 

Here is the one he did for my baby girl Boss


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I just ordered a 2 1/2" wide 2ply leather collar from Newman's Dog Wear. I'll let everyone know what it's like when I receive it in January. Here's a link to their website. No I did NOT order anything with spikes! :roll:
Newman's Dog Wear - Collars


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh wow Lil Boss, that is awesome, I am hoping to make an order from Henry in 2011  I am lovin the artwork on that collar  Thanks for sharing

You too Fink


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Grant-Alissa
Thank you so much for posting the collar-leash,and for your kind words.
Henry


----------

